# Few From The Other Night



## BigDawg123 (May 31, 2014)

Ended up with 70 for the night with the new setup.


----------



## watermedic (May 31, 2014)

Good haul there!!


----------



## kullas (May 31, 2014)

Good looking catch there.


----------



## msgreen (Jun 1, 2014)

What kind of fish are those ?


----------



## BigDawg123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Carp and one gar


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks like a sucker or two in there as well


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Jun 1, 2014)

That's awesome!! What water yall shooting in?


----------



## Delane01 (Jul 20, 2014)

You did cut the ribs out didn't you? Buffalo ribs are great if you know how to prepare them.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 20, 2014)

Delane01 said:


> You did cut the ribs out didn't you? Buffalo ribs are great if you know how to prepare them.



Where do you see a buff?


----------

